# Anyone remember Tech bike's from the mid-80's



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They seemed to be all over the place in southern Alberta in 1986 to 1988, they were likely yet another OEM version of a Nishiki or Apollo/Kuwahara. They had some decent frame tubes (Tange) and were Japanese built frames. I had a bright yellow Tech Nova with canti's in the front and a U-brake in the back (not great in the clay mud of the prairies). My bike had Shimano Exage components if I remember correctly, grey plastic covers on cheap bent steel canti arms and brake levers. You couldn't actually stop the wheels from rotating if you were pointed downhill, you'd just heat the rims to the point where the tires became hard as if they were solid rubber in a long downhill. I remember burning a knuckle while letting some air out of my rear tire on a long downhill. The bike was bouncing off of rocks and roots like a kangaroo. A buddy of mine had a Tech Super Nova with a spatter paint job and XT components. 

I sold the Tech Nova and bought a Mongoose IBOC pro in 1989 with a full Deore XT II kit just to get some decent brakes. 

I haven't been able to find a shred of evidence of Tech bikes existence, it's almost like it was a dream...


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

I think they were a sporting goods store specific bike much like Diamond Back is today. That's probably why not much info is forthcoming...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Tech was shortened from CycleTech, a canadian distributor which wanted to have its own bike line to complement the parts they already sold to dealers. This isn't that unusual in canada as many brands are/were also major parts distributors (Norco and Marinoni in particular). They were definitely NOT a sporting goods store bike. Tech sold thru LBS's only and in ottawa, one of the more upscale ones in their final days (Bicycle Revival on bank street, only about a mile from parliament hill). The 1991 MBA Buyer's Guide has the lineup listed on page 110... went from the Badlands for $579US with a CrMo frame, 300LX parts, VP-20 alloy rims, IRC tires up to the Exotic at $2188US with full XC-Pro on a japanese 7000 Al frame, Araya RM-400 rims, IRC X-1 Comp Kevlar tires. The aforementioned Nova was the model right above the badlands, $632US. Tech used evolution sized headtubes in the later years, and didn't last much past oh, 1995 as a brand that I can recall.

Edit : The 1993 MBA Buyers guide listed them also, but by then they'd tried diversifying the line a bit as like other brands, they needed to be more than just mid to high end mountain bikes to survive (Rocky Mountain didn't add any models below the fusion which was full Deore LX and about $709US in 1993 until around 1995-96 era) going from the Projectile, which was below the badlands to the exotic at the top still. But now the exotic was $2330 with XTR and a Marzocchi XC-400 fork, the Nova was $489 with Shimano Altus A-10 parts and a rockshox fork optional, and the badlands down to $359 with Altus C-10 parts, and the projectile Altus/Tourney parts at $309.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for that info. I remember paying about $600 for the Nova on a year end clearance at a Calgary bike shop, can't remember which shop off hand... it was 20 years ago. It might have been _Ridley's_ or maybe _Spokes and Attire_ as that's where I bought the Mongoose in 1989.

I also remember cursing the U-brake after hitting a stick that knocked one of the brake shoes out of alignment (rotated about 60 degrees) and the edge of the brake shoe took the sidewall out of the tire the next time I touched the rear brake. I think I was only about 2 miles from home when that happened, still a long walk - uphill.  Riding in Calgary clay mud produced a lot of opportunities to curse the U-brake.


----------



## 96norcoteamissue (Aug 22, 2006)

A bit late to the thread but my first Canadian Mountain bike was a Tech Comp in dark green colour. It had mostly LX components and was a solid bike for me. Unfortunately, it was stolen outside my work but I still remember it with fondness. Since then, I have owned nothing but Canadian bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

i always called Techs 'Canadian Fishers' - they had the Evo headsets and S-bend seat stays.

and i hated the logo because the 'CT' looked like 'GT' - and i always disliked GTs.

a friend of mine had an Ultimate - it had Tange Ultimate Ultralight tubing.

it was a custom shop build - came with a Answer Accu-Trax fork, ATAC stem and Hyperlite bar. he still has it - broke the seat tube in a crash and then had it repaired and repainted, and i made a city bike out of it.

i have an old Elite that is doing duty as my polo bike. it was original (1990? 1991?) until i took the gears off it and then changed the brakes and cranks.

the brakes are still crap! :thumbsup:


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

I had a Cycletech "Wild Thing" which was my main mtb from around 1991-93 until about 2000. I added Rock Shox Mag-21 from day one and did all sorts of mods with aftermarket parts and raced it in Ontario, and also at two Grundig world cups, once in Vernon BC and once in Mt. Ste. Anne Quebec. The distinguishing things about the bike were OS prestige cro-mo frame tubes and a 1 and 1/4" headset. A friend found a steel Brodie Libido full suspension XC bike and so I traded the cycltech wildthing to another friend for a Yamaha Virago 500 motorcycle which I used to get my M2 licence. I have since sold the motorcycle but my friend still uses the cycletech as his main commuter get around bicycle.

I also have a late 80's Cycltech Nove Elite (traded for an electric guitar I had at the time). It was my commuter bike for a long time. I was hit by a car with it and bent the front fork. I bought a replacement 1" threaded fork online and hope to get the bike back up and running. It will continue life either as a commuter bike or a single-speed fater tire toy. All depends on parts etc. The bike is probably a little small for me, so I'll have to get on it again and see if it's better for somebody else to play with at this point.


----------



## JAD12 (Dec 19, 2010)

I still have my Tech Elite. It has Deor LX and I think some xt components on it, plus the mountain u breaks at the back and the oversized Evolution headset; it's a 13 " model, it was really hard to find 13" bikes back then. I got it for around $750 on sale as I recall.

Still a hundred percent stock right to the saddle minus the changed ball bearings over the years. I've been riding it continuously since I bought it mostly as a commuter bike. It got me through university in the snow, laundry trips with a big army sack of laundry and to my first job until I got a car.

I bought mine in Canada, Nova Scotia. I still have the bill for it in my files and up to this year had the promo material, hah. I've done all my own servicing on it right until yesterday when I took it in for a tyre change and decided to treat myself to having someone else do it for a change. I also have the books I've used all those years to tell me how to change the bearings and service it.

I've decided to get a new bike. The top tube has always been a little too long for comfort on longer rides. I mean, it's the same length as my husband's and he's 6 feet tall! I'm thinking maybe a GT Avalanche or perhaps a Marin Juniper or Bear Valley.

I reckon it's high time I got me a new one. Even so, I gave the old girl a through clean up and lube and new tyres and she's just as fit as she's ever been. I'm just not sure what to do with her now. Seems a shame to look after something for so long then have to ponder how to "retire" it!


----------



## jizan (Feb 3, 2015)

*cycletech nova pro*

hi all
i have just bought brand new,never used MTB Cycletech nova pro.Im not sure what a year is this bike product.can anyone help me?






.it seems to be in middle in 80"'.take look on picture pls.thx zbynek


----------



## jizan (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## jizan (Feb 3, 2015)

hi all
i have just bought brand new,never used MTB Cycletech nova pro.Im not sure what a year is this bike product.can anyone help me?.it seems to be in middle in 80"'.take look on picture pls.thx zbynek


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

DeeEight said:


> Tech was shortened from CycleTech, a canadian distributor which wanted to have its own bike line to complement the parts they already sold to dealers. This isn't that unusual in canada as many brands are/were also major parts distributors (Norco and Marinoni in particular). They were definitely NOT a sporting goods store bike. Tech sold thru LBS's only and in ottawa, one of the more upscale ones in their final days (Bicycle Revival on bank street, only about a mile from parliament hill). The 1991 MBA Buyer's Guide has the lineup listed on page 110... went from the Badlands for $579US with a CrMo frame, 300LX parts, VP-20 alloy rims, IRC tires up to the Exotic at $2188US with full XC-Pro on a japanese 7000 Al frame, Araya RM-400 rims, IRC X-1 Comp Kevlar tires. The aforementioned Nova was the model right above the badlands, $632US. Tech used evolution sized headtubes in the later years, and didn't last much past oh, 1995 as a brand that I can recall.
> 
> Edit : The 1993 MBA Buyers guide listed them also, but by then they'd tried diversifying the line a bit as like other brands, they needed to be more than just mid to high end mountain bikes to survive (Rocky Mountain didn't add any models below the fusion which was full Deore LX and about $709US in 1993 until around 1995-96 era) going from the Projectile, which was below the badlands to the exotic at the top still. But now the exotic was $2330 with XTR and a Marzocchi XC-400 fork, the Nova was $489 with Shimano Altus A-10 parts and a rockshox fork optional, and the badlands down to $359 with Altus C-10 parts, and the projectile Altus/Tourney parts at $309.


I have been trying to find my old bike (which I no longer have). It was a Tech mountain bike that had a 7000 series aluminum frame and it was brushed aluminum in colour. It had high end Suntour components. From the above, was this the Tech Exotic? Can someone post a picture or send me any other info you may have (e.g., from the Buyer's Guide).


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

I got this in the early 90s. It's a Tech... I think a Tech Exotic? Can anyone help me out? Also, I'd love to buy one if anyone has one.

This is a picture of my bike in the early 90s. Tech with aircraft aluminum frame I think 6001 series. Top end Suntour components that had quick grease gun valves on the crank and hubs. I added a Girvin flexstem.


----------



## thinkpad1969 (6 mo ago)

Hi there. i have a TECH chromoly frame that was originally red. I still have the big head tube frame with the oddly slanted stem fork combo. Fork is still with red paint a logo with the front of a bike logo, stem is black and they are a pair and only work with each other. Buy some miracle might you recall that red frame and what it was?


----------

